# legato networker agent on gentoo ???

## cricrou

I would like to backup my gentoo server, but the corporate backup solution is legato networker. Does anyone use a networker agent on his gentoo box ?

----------

## Apache4857

I am getting ready to set up networker on the servers I admin.  I spoke with our Legato admin today, and he said that there were some extra steps to making legato work properly with gentoo.  In addition, the company doesn't support gentoo.  However, they were willing to help him work out a solution the last time he needed to do this, and he still has the notes.  I'll post my experience once I get it done.

BT

----------

## Apache4857

I had very little trouble setting up networker for gentoo.  I used a rpm package (originally for a redhat 9 machine).  Since I don't know how to create ebuilds yet, I just used the rpm2targz to create an archive that I just extracted into the /usr tree.  I also wrote a simple init script.  From there, all I needed to do was open the appropriate ports on the firewall. 

I have heard that the default gentoo /etc/hosts file can cause some problems if left unmodified.   You need to make sure that your hostname isn't associated with 127.0.0.1.

// either of the following would cause a problem

```

127.0.0.1           localhost          myhost

```

Or

```

127.0.0.1           myhost.example.com          myhost

```

Instead you should have two separate lines:

```

127.0.0.1                 localhost

<your ip address>    myhost.example.com          myhost

```

This wasn't a problem for me, but my backup admin had to troubleshoot this problem on someone else's gentoo box.

I am really intereseted in creating an ebuild for this but I haven't been able to get started.  If anyone would have time to help me out, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!

----------

## zomigo

 UPDATE 06.02.2006

HOWTO:

Networker Client under Gentoo

 Ver. Networker-Client  7.1A00-04.i386

1. Download Client here www.webwindow.org/download/networker.tar.gz

2. Save networker.tar.gz on backup mashine on the root /

3. Extract  tar -xzf networker.tar.gz

4. Add backup server ip adress:

nano -w  /etc/hosts

000.000.000.000 backup

000.000.000.000 backup.domain.name

5. Make link 

ln -s /opt/nsr/nsrexecd /usr/bin/nsrexecd

6. Add backup server

nano -w /nsr/res/servers

backup

backup.domain.name

7. Copy lib files in to the lib folder 

cp -fr /opt/nsr/lib/* /lib/

8. Start Networker-Client 

/etc/init.d/networker start

9. Test your Networker-Client  connection

netstat -taupen |grep nsr

tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:7937 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 0 458787 13903/nsrexecd

tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:7938 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 0 458777 13901/nsrexecd

udp 0 0 0.0.0.0:7938 0.0.0.0:* 0 458776 13901/nsrexecd

10. Add Networker-Client startup on boot

 rc-update add networker default

THE ENDLast edited by zomigo on Mon Feb 06, 2006 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sc0000b

I tried to install the legato networker as described in zomigo's how-to. 

Alltough I had another filename for the client:

lgtoclnt-7.1.3-1.i686.tar.gz

I unpacked the tar mentioned above under / and it moved it's stuff in the following directories:

./usr/

./usr/bin/

./usr/bin/networker

./usr/bin/nsrfile

./usr/bin/nsrports

./usr/bin/nsrwatch

./usr/bin/nwadmin

./usr/bin/nwarchive

./usr/bin/nwbackup

./usr/bin/nwrecover

./usr/bin/nwretrieve

./usr/bin/preclntsave

./usr/bin/pstclntsave

./usr/bin/recover

./usr/bin/save

./usr/bin/savepnpc

./usr/lib/

./usr/lib/X11/

./usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/

./usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/Networker

./usr/lib/nsr/

./usr/lib/nsr/C/

./usr/lib/nsr/C/nsr.help

./usr/lib/nsr/de_de/

./usr/lib/nsr/de_de/nsr.help

./usr/lib/nsr/gls/

./usr/lib/nsr/gls/cm/

./usr/lib/nsr/gls/cm/registry

./usr/lib/nsr/gls/lc/

./usr/lib/nsr/gls/lc/os/

./usr/lib/nsr/gls/lc/os/portable/

./usr/lib/nsr/gls/lc/os/portable/C

./usr/lib/nsr/poin.cln

./usr/lib/nsr/product.res

./usr/lib/nsr/prrm.cln

./usr/lib/nsr/uasm

./usr/sbin/

./usr/sbin/mminfo

./usr/sbin/mmlocate

./usr/sbin/mmpool

./usr/sbin/networker.cluster

./usr/sbin/nsr_shutdown

./usr/sbin/nsr_support

./usr/sbin/nsradmin

./usr/sbin/nsralist

./usr/sbin/nsrarchive

./usr/sbin/nsrclone

./usr/sbin/nsrdmpix

./usr/sbin/nsrexec

./usr/sbin/nsrexecd

./usr/sbin/nsrinfo

./usr/sbin/nsrmm

./usr/sbin/nsrndmp_2fh

./usr/sbin/nsrndmp_clone

./usr/sbin/nsrndmp_recover

./usr/sbin/nsrndmp_save

./usr/sbin/nsrretrieve

./usr/sbin/nsrsup

./usr/sbin/preclntsave

./usr/sbin/pstclntsave

./usr/sbin/save

./usr/sbin/savefs

./usr/sbin/savepnpc

I added the backupserver  in /etc/hosts

I couldn't find /nsr/res/servers

I linked /usr/sbin/nsrexecd to /usr/bin/nsrexecd

I linked /usr/bin/networker into /etc/init.d/networker

If I try to run '/etc/init.d/networker start' I get the following error-message:

NetWorker: Cannot contact nsrexecd service on u011sys0.nzz.ch, Service not available.

Error: Can't open display: 

If I start '/usr/sbin/nsrexecd' by hand, I see all the needed ports in netstat. If I then try to start networker again, I get the following error message:

Error: Can't open display: 

Does anyone have an idea how to interpret this "Can't open display:"?

Thanks a lot for your kind help!

----------

## funky1234

While evaluating my new servers i stumbled across Gentoo and i'm stunned. The

whole concept of portage and the absence of stupid configuration tools like Yast or

Anaconda pleased me. The choice is not definive yet as i'm waiting for the server

hardware and playing around with different linux flavours on some testboxes. But

the tendency to go Gentoo is STRONG  :Exclamation: 

I have experince in implementing and managing legato networker environments

and for my new servers legato networker will be the backup solution of choice. I

don't really like the idea of just unpacking some files so i'll defininately will learn

how to make a binary package for the client and server part of networker. Did 

anybody already test if the libraries contained in lgtodrvr work with kernel 2.6 ?

Well, i'll test that anyway and i hope i don't have to run an old 2.4 kernel  :Confused: 

@sc0000b

do:

#export DISPLAY=":0.0"

or simply:

#networker -display :0.0

should help....

----------

## Llarian

I've been using the Legato client on Gentoo for over a year now.

However, I'm currently trying to migrate from our old (RH 7.1) backup server to a new Gentoo based one.

The DLT8000 drives I'm using are detected fine, but I'm completely unable to use our ADIC Scalar 1000 tape jukebox.  

jbconfig locks up immediately (strace shows it hanging on open(/dev/nst0,O_RONLY) after probing the /dev/sgX devices in the system)

mt can manipulate /dev/nstX fine, and Networker is capable of reading/writing to the drives without any problems.

Anybody gotten jbconfig and/or Networker to work with a Gentoo server?  (This is with an LSI dual-channel HVD SCSI card)

I can edit the /nsr/res/nsrjb.res file to point to the scsidev@X.X.X directly without running jbconfig, but attempting to pass commands to the jukebox does nothing.

----------

## Llarian

Oh, I suppose I might as well add this in here.

Here's a Gentoo version of the networker start script.  It works with both the client and server, at least on my version (6.1.4, so its old).  

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Require Networking

depend() {

  need net

  use logger dns

}

start() {

ebegin "Starting Networker daemons"

if [ -f /usr/sbin/nsrexecd ]; then

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/nsrexecd

fi;

if [ -f /usr/sbin/lgtolmd ]; then

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lgtolmd -- -p /nsr/lic -n 1

fi

if [ -f /usr/sbin/nsrd -a ! -f /usr/sbin/NetWorker.clustersvr ]; then

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/nsrd

fi

eend $?

}

stop() {

ebegin "Stopping Networker daemons"

if [ -f /usr/sbin/nsr_shutdown ]; then

        if [ -f /usr/sbin/NetWorker.clustersvr ]; then

                (/usr/sbin/nsr_shutdown -c -a -q) > /dev/console 2>&1

        else

                (/usr/sbin/nsr_shutdown -a -q) > /dev/console 2>&1

        fi

fi

eend $?

}

```

----------

## oma

Folks, thanks for the how-to. I tried the Installation with little success. I am able to start backups from the Clientside itself:

```
save -s vmbrenner -b gentoohttp_Daten -D6 -vvvv /home/markus/
```

 but starting the same group from the Server doesn´t work: 

```
* gentoohttp:/home/markus/ Host vmbrenner cannot request command execution

* gentoohttp:/home/markus/ 10/29/06 18:12:49 nsrexec: Host vmbrenner cannot request command execution

* gentoohttp:/home/markus/ 10/29/06 18:12:49 nsrexec: SYSTEM error: Permission denied

10/29/06 18:13:46 nsrd: runq: NSR group gentoohttp_Daten exited with return code 1.

10/29/06 18:14:13 nsrd: write completion notice: Writing to volume 0001 complete
```

 so i think there is something missing in regards of security. As mentioned by Apache4857 the hosts could cause problems: Here my /etc/hosts: 

```
gentoohttp ~ # cat /etc/hosts

# 127.0.0.1 gentoohttp.de.linuxnet gentoohttp localhost

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.1.10 susehost

192.168.1.11 gentoosamba

192.168.1.12 gentoohttp

192.168.1.13 gentoogate

192.168.1.14 vmbrenner
```

 Could anyone help me to shine some Light on that? Thanks4anyinput: Markus

----------

## oma

ok - i did found the error: Make sure to have the Portmapper started before starting the Networker Client...

----------

## n-ki

I've thrown together an ebuild for legato networker client that uses lgtoclnt-7.0-1.i686.rpm . it's for internal usage, so it got its flaws, overwrites settings on subsequent installs etc.. but it works. I would rather have it install under /opt, but it didn't seem to work when I tested. it contains an init.d script based on a script from another poster in this thread.

good luck  :Very Happy: 

[/post]

----------

